# Variadores de velocidad en DC



## jhony022778 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, Quisiera saber todo con respecto a variadores de velocidad DC ¿alguien conoce de algunos link, temas donde  puedo ubicar desde el principio mas basico hasta temas completos con respecto a esto.
Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Feb 19, 2007)

Posiblemente para lograr precisión en la posición, necesites una desmultiplicacion, en el libro "control industrial" (PDF) hay temas de control y automatismo:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 19, 2007)

estudia PWM modulacion por ancho de pulso

pulse width modulation

asi es como se controla eso


----------



## SKATER (May 15, 2010)

hola estoy intentando hacer un variador de velocidad para un motor dc pero se quema el transistor bc337 que estoy usando y me encontre un transistor (d1426) pero no encuentro sus datos si alguien sabe algo de el podrian responder gracias


----------

